# cathodic-protection



## م . كولو (23 أكتوبر 2006)

اقدم لكم معلومات عن الحماية الكاثوديكية واهميتها في صناعة خطوط الانابيب ارجو ان تنال إعجابكم


http://rapidshare.com/files/311929/api_rp_1632_underground.pdf.html


----------



## كريم ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . كولو (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير ومشكور على الزيارة الطيبة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_3mr84 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks much eng kolo for ur sharing


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/علي فتحي
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

